# Best Binding Angles for a Beginner?



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

dude, do whatever is most comfortable for _YOU._

mess around with them, change it up, it's 100% personal preference.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Squat down into a good riding position, close your eyes, and adjust your feet until they feel good. Open your eyes and see where you are.


----------



## shreddinitup (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks for the replies! What is the right torque to tighten up the screws to?


----------



## doron (Nov 14, 2010)

shreddinitup said:


> Thanks for the replies! What is the right torque to tighten up the screws to?


General rule is just to tighten them as far as they go with normal force. Don't overdo it, and remember to always check the baseplate screws each day before your ride since they naturally come loose depending on the conditions and how much force you put on them.

I had to tighten my old Salomon bindings about 3 times a day as I would notice the binding shifting around a tiny bit after a few runs.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

been using BA's trick with clear nail polish. one drop in each hole after i put the bindings back on after regular waxing, they hold solid, but also break free quite easily.


----------

